# What is the Premill Spin on the Gaza pullout?



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 23, 2005)

anyone knows. I heard this one guy was saying on the radio station that this is against the Bible, have any of you guys heard the mainstream interpretation as yet?


----------



## rgrove (Aug 23, 2005)

Gotta go straight to the authoritative source for this one... 

http://www.hallindseyoracle.com/articles.asp?ArticleID=11688

A couple things I must agree with that Lindsey says, though are:

"_Hamas calls it "surrender." Islamic Jihad calls it "victory." The Palestinian Authority calls it the "first victory in the ongoing struggle for Jerusalem." *Whether the West wants to see it or not, to the Islamic world it is proof positive that terrorism works*._"

The arabs do see this as a sign that terror works. Every time a nation relents to their demands they see it as justification for their use of terrorism.

[Edited on 8-23-2005 by rgrove]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 23, 2005)

they will find justification anywhere. Ive seen christians breaking down over this stuff. 

Blade


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 23, 2005)

It is a refutation of Dispensationalism, that's what it is.


----------



## rgrove (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> It is a refutation of Dispensationalism, that's what it is.


But Lindsey says this is exactly what we should have expected.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 23, 2005)

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhht!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 23, 2005)

http://www.americanvision.org/articlearchive/08-19-05.asp


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Ive seen christians breaking down over this stuff.
> 
> Blade


wow, the power of a prophecy teacher.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgrove_
> The arabs do see this as a sign that terror works.


Of course terrorism works. Whether it is right or not is a different story. Compare all the attention the Palestinians get with the Kurds or the Tibetans.


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> ...



Yeah it's very interesting to see them follow the news, and make the headlines point to what they believe prophecy is telling them, yet all is pretty quiet on this one. I guess they are all waiting for someone else to put a spin on this news story.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 1, 2005)

Well according to our the Big news companies here in the US you would think the Jews run the world. A bird falls from the sky in Israel and its Breaking News.

blade


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> http://www.americanvision.org/articlearchive/08-19-05.asp



That is one awesome article!

Bookmarked.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 1, 2005)

Now, they will flee to Petra


----------



## Peter (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Well according to our the Big news companies here in the US you would think the Jews run the world. A bird falls from the sky in Israel and its Breaking News.
> 
> blade



A Jew farts and God and all his angels dance

- Facetiously, Dr. Luther


----------



## Peter (Sep 1, 2005)

Only if you're a dispensationalist


----------



## tdowns (Sep 1, 2005)

*Nice*



> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



Yeah, great, I just sent it to some of my Dispensational friends, can't wait to here back.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdowns007_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



I did the same thing earlier today..have yet to hear a word.


----------



## Scott (Sep 6, 2005)

This article discusses how different Christian groups view this issue: Engaging Israel's Disengagement: Israel begins a historic withdrawal from Gaza and U.S. Christians prepare to disagree over it .


----------

